# Noctua NH-C14S



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 3, 2016)

Noctua is resurrecting the down-draft coolers of old with the new NH-C14S. Featuring an offset design for better PCIe clearance, this cooler also brings extra versatility to the table, including great memory clearance and a low-profile option, which appears to make it an interesting jack of all trades.

*Show full review*


----------



## xkm1948 (Jun 2, 2016)

I used C14 to cool my 4GHz QX9650. It was so good that I bought D15 for my X99 build without even researching that match. That C14 was top notch, quiet and powerful.


----------



## Moofachuka (Jun 2, 2016)

I still have my NH-U12P... Thinking of using it on 6700k but not sure if it fits in mini itx case like the Thermaltake Suppressor F1


----------



## Kursah (Jun 2, 2016)

Excellent review as always, I'll keep this in mind for a future build where I don't want a huge vertical tower. I love my U14S...it stays. But my next build may have one of these coolers.


----------



## Jeffredo (Jun 2, 2016)

I own this and its cooling an FX-8320E @ 4.4 Ghz.  It needs less clearance than a typical 120mm tower fan and does about as good a job cooling.  Of course typical Noctua build quality and quietness.  It is taller than many top down coolers, but still should be a good choice for fairly narrow cases.


----------



## El_Mayo (Jun 2, 2016)

This is totally designed for matx/mitx right? i don't see the appeal for a case that's oriented the normal way up


----------



## Jeffredo (Jun 2, 2016)

El_Mayo said:


> This is totally designed for matx/mitx right? i don't see the appeal for a case that's oriented the normal way up



Top down cooling of mobo components.


----------



## Joss (Jun 2, 2016)

Always loved C shaped coolers, for both aesthetics and...


Jeffredo said:


> Top down cooling of mobo components.



I also like the offset mounting which gives clearance to first PCI slots on X99 mobos.
The only downside here would be the usual Noctua colors but one can easily use another fan (I'm partial to some of Thermalright's combinations).

Thanks for the review.


----------



## alwayssts (Jun 3, 2016)

xkm1948 said:


> I used C14 to cool my 4GHz QX9650. It was so good that I bought D15 for my X99 build without even researching that match. That C14 was top notch, quiet and powerful.



I still use mine on my HTPC, and keep trying to build AROUND it because I like it (and the form factor it provides) so much without sacrificing performance/audibility.  This looks even better for the simple fact the 15mm difference, while seemingly inconsequential in height for similar performance, actually adds a TON of possible case options.  Case options that could still allow a htpc design, but actually longer cards than my old Lian Li pc-c50b (which is/was pretty tall for the 'component'-style factor, but only allows 270mm max cards).  It's certainly something to consider for someone using something like a GD09/GD10, for example.

Thanks for the review.


----------



## erixx (Jun 6, 2016)

last week i removed corsair water cooling, and installed U14... http://noctua.at/de/products/cpu-cooler-retail/nh-u14s

it rocks!


----------



## Melvis (Jun 7, 2016)

May I ask what program you use to measure your temps with for both Intel and AMD?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 24, 2016)

Aida64 is used for temperature testing along with multiple tests.


----------



## rhythmeister (Jul 5, 2016)

It reminds me of a Thermalright something or other, they're dear too!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 12, 2016)

Where did the actual review go? @crazyeyesreaper


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 12, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Where did the actual review go? @crazyeyesreaper


Fixed.


----------

